# darmstadt heidelberg...gibts da was beschildertes?



## Hugo (12. Mai 2007)

servus alle miteinander.

kam vorhin auf die idee morgen evtl. mim radl von hier (darmstadt) nach heidelberg und evtl. wieder zurück zu radeln. Karten hab ich und werd ich acuh mitnehmen, aber sich allein ne strecke aus der karte raus zu suchen kann schnell in die hose gehn, deswegen wollt ich ma fragen obs evtl. bekannte, sehenswerte oder sogar ausgeschilderte routen gibt? ich muss morgen 5std. fahrn, kann also auch ruhig mit bischen umweg sein, notfalls gehts halt mim zug zurück.

oder gibts ne entsprechende homepage auf der alle möglichen touren/-abschnitte breits beschrieben wurde wie es das auch für den spessart gibt?


----------



## thof (12. Mai 2007)

Ich nehme mal an, Du willst mit dem MTB fahren. Von Darmstadt bis Heidelberg gibt's den Vogesenweg, ca 90 km und 2200 hm. Geht in DA am Botanischen Garten los und ist durchweg mit einem roten Balken markiert. Bin ihn selbst noch nicht gefahren, steht aber ganz oben auf meiner "Liste"
http://www.carsten-wasow.de/vogesenweg/
Kannst ja mal berichten, wie's war. Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex75 (13. Mai 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> servus alle miteinander.
> 
> kam vorhin auf die idee morgen evtl. mim radl von hier (darmstadt) nach heidelberg und evtl. wieder zurück zu radeln. Karten hab ich und werd ich acuh mitnehmen, aber sich allein ne strecke aus der karte raus zu suchen kann schnell in die hose gehn, deswegen wollt ich ma fragen obs evtl. bekannte, sehenswerte oder sogar ausgeschilderte routen gibt? ich muss morgen 5std. fahrn, kann also auch ruhig mit bischen umweg sein, notfalls gehts halt mim zug zurück.
> 
> oder gibts ne entsprechende homepage auf der alle möglichen touren/-abschnitte breits beschrieben wurde wie es das auch für den spessart gibt?



Für dich in Frage kämen wohl Blütenweg (gelbes B), Burgenweg (blaues B) und Vogesenweg (roter Strich auf weißem Grund).

Eine Übersicht der Fernwanderwege im Odenwald gibt es hier:Fernwanderwege

Gruss Alexander


----------



## Andreas (13. Mai 2007)

Es gibt auch noch ein paar Möglichkeiten nach Neckarsteinach oder Hirschhorn.
Die Klassikere von DA-HD wurden ja alle schon genannt. Hier eine Übersicht: Odenwald Wanderwege/Radwege


----------



## Hugo (13. Mai 2007)

vielen dank.

hab mich heute ma dem vogesen-weg gewidmet, bin aber nur rund zur hälfte gekommen weil mit dann bei ner kurzen rampe die pedalachse rechts gebrochen is...dumm gelaufen, aber macht nix.

mein eindruck bis dahin war gemischt. an und für sich is der weg recht schön und lässt sich größtenteils fahrn. Auf höhe der magnetsteine in Darmstadt(nach frankenstein) trennen sich ne weile der burgenweg und der vogesenweg, hier würd ich eher empfehlen dem B zu folgen. den bin ich ab und an schonmal gefahrn und auch wenn der ab und an bischen technisch wird kann man den komplett fahrn. der vogesenweg is stellenweise dann wirklich nur noch per pedes zu begehen. nach rund 500m treffen sich die beiden wege wieder und dann isses ja eh wurscht.
zweites manko is das felsenmeer. wenn man sich nicht auskennt (so wie ich) folgt man eben den markierungen die mitten durch gehn, ergebnis auch hier wieder zwangsabstiege. mit bischen ortskenntnis kommt man da bestimmt gut am rand vorbei.

kurz nach dem felsenmeer gings zu nem kriegsdenkmal...an und für sich nicht tragisch, aber nachdem man sich ne steile(wirklich steil) rampe hochgequält hat, macht man ne 145° wende und fährt wieder genauso steil auf den eigentlichen weg zurück..für die geschätzten 30m "weg" braucht man dann schon n paar minuten länger als nötig wäre.

ansonsten is mir aufgefallen dass bis auf sehr wenige ausnahmen die ausschilderung sehr gut war, musste insgesamt 2 mal auf die karte guggen(fahrstrecke rund 40-45km)
ein wegweiser war kaputt, da fehlte ein richtungsweiser und ne andere markierung war hinter holzstapeln verdeckt, aber ansonsten lies echt rund 
danke schonmal für den tip, werde im sommer bestimmt noch den ein oder andern versuch unternehmen nach HD runter zu kommen

btw. weiß jemand von euch wo da die rmv grenze verläuft? (Rhein-main-verkehrsbund)


----------



## Bax (13. Mai 2007)

Schaut mal hier. Da sind sie alle drauf.


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. Mai 2007)

Die Karte ist super


----------



## Andreas (14. Mai 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> Auf höhe der magnetsteine in Darmstadt(nach frankenstein) trennen sich ne weile der burgenweg und der vogesenweg, hier würd ich eher empfehlen dem B zu folgen. den bin ich ab und an schonmal gefahrn und auch wenn der ab und an bischen technisch wird kann man den komplett fahrn. der vogesenweg is stellenweise dann wirklich nur noch per pedes zu begehen. nach rund 500m treffen sich die beiden wege wieder und dann isses ja eh wurscht.



Ja, an den Magnetsteinen muss man 2x kurz Absteigen. Es gibt aber auch Leute die das Stueck komplett fahren.



Hugo schrieb:


> zweites manko is das felsenmeer. wenn man sich nicht auskennt (so wie ich) folgt man eben den markierungen die mitten durch gehn, ergebnis auch hier wieder zwangsabstiege. mit bischen ortskenntnis kommt man da bestimmt gut am rand vorbei.



Durch die Felsen braucht man nicht. Wenn man vor den ersten Felsen steht, kann man einfach den schmalen Weg nach rechts nehmen und kommt dann wieder auf den Vogesenweg.

Am Hirschkopf ist noch so eine Problemzone. Dort geht es so ziemlich steil (> 26%) hoch. Ansonsten ist alles fahrbar.



Hugo schrieb:


> btw. weiß jemand von euch wo da die rmv grenze verläuft? (Rhein-main-verkehrsbund)



Heidelberg ist wohl nicht mehr RMV. Man kann aber ein Ticket bis DA loesen. Rad kostet nicht extra.


----------



## rayc (11. Juni 2007)

RMV geht bis Weinheim.
Radmitnahme ist ab HD nach DA am Wochenende kostenlos.

Die Beschilderung des roten Balkens ist besonders in Weinheim kritisch.
Auf der Abfahrt nach Weinheim, geht es links weg.
In Weinheim, Altstadt verliert man leicht die Orientierung.
in diesen Falle einfach zum Exotenwald fahren.

Die Magnetsteine (S2) und Felsenmeer (S2) sind sicherlich nicht jedermans Sache.
Ich würde beides als Highlights bezeichnen.

Ein leichtere und schnellere Variante ist das weisse X.
Nur im Felsenmeer ist es extrem (über Treppen abwärts).
Einfach über Kehren abfahren, wenn das zu heftig ist.
Im Felsenmeer lassen sich baer auch Abfahrten mit der Einstufung S3 finden.

Das Blaue B (Burgenweg) ist landschaftlich sehr schön.
Weiter südlich (zwischen Weinheim und HD) kommen 2 abfahrten mit engen Spitzkehren.

Ray


----------



## Micro767 (12. Juni 2007)

SO ! Aber jetzt ! Wollte schon die ganze Zeit unseren kleinen Tourbericht zum Vogesenweg zum besten geben und jedes mal hab ich die Karte nicht zur Hand aber egal.

4x4 und meine Wenigkeit hatten uns ja am 03.06.07 in Heppenheim getroffen um einfach wieder ne gemeinsame Tour zufahren. Ohne vorher auszumachen was es wird oder wohin es gehen sollte  

Es wurde irgendwie der Vogesenweg nach Heidelberg, doch dafür sind wir erstmal in die Falsche Weg Richtung gefahren, nämlich die Markierung hoch zur Starkenburg und zur Jägerrast, dort hab ich dann unseren Fehler erst bemerkt   und wir sind dem X Richtung Juhöhe gefolgt. Dann kommt ja der rote Balken auch irgendwann wieder dazu und ab da blieben wir auf Kurs.  

Auf dem Kreuzberg (höhe Hemsbach) empfiehlt es sich kurz zum Steineren Pferd (hoffe das heist wirklich so) rechts links Kombination abzubiegen, denn da verläuft ein schöner Singletrail runter zum Parkplatz. Oberhalb von Weinheim hinter dem Turm geht die Wegmarkierung in ein Art Downhill Strecke über, die natülich viel Spaß machen kann. Wir sind dann ohne auf die Markierung zu achten nach Weinheim runter gefahren und haben uns unten überlegt wie es weiter gehen soll. 

Weiter Richtung Heidelberg und notfalls mit dem Zug zurück !  
Nur haen wir nicht gleich wieder die Markierung gefunden und sind wie von Rayc beschrieben über den Exotenwald gefahren, seither weiß ich auch warum der so heist  . Eine Weile später hatte ich mein erstes von 2 Schiebestücken   vor mir, hoch zu einem Turm der bewirtet wird, leider weiß ich nicht mehr wie er heist, irgend was min Mannheim hab ich noch in errinnerung und wo genau er ist aber ich denke es war der von Andreas beschriebene Hirschkopf, da geht der Weg wirklich kerzengerade den Berg hoch. Da oben war ich dann platt und wäre am liebsten auf direktem Weg zur Bergstr. und damit zurück nach Heppenheim gefahren aber 4x4 hat mich überzeugt das wir das auch noch in 30 Minuten machen könnten. Der weitere Weg hoch zum Weißen Stein haben wir uns hoch gequatscht so das ich richtig baff war als ich erkannte wo wir sind  . Der Rest war einfach erst der Markierung hinterher die wir in der Abfahrt warscheinlich irgendwo verloren haben und auf dem Philosophenweg standen, runter an den Neckar (bis daher 61km 1450hm)und den Radweg an der Bergstr. zurück zu den Autos 96km 1500hm ingesamt.

Eine schöne und für mich doch recht anstrengende Tour, die Strecke ab Weinheim war dann auch für mich Neuland für 4x4 war es die ganze Tour, der Rückweg über den Radweg fast langweilig aber in der Sonne wiederrum recht angenehm. In Hemsbach wollten wir zu nem  anhalten aber leider war ich schon sooo lange nicht mehr dort das der Biergarten zugemacht hatte 

Hier ein paar Fotos von der Tour: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/18045


----------



## alex75 (15. Juni 2007)

rayc schrieb:


> Das Blaue B (Burgenweg) ist landschaftlich sehr schön.
> Weiter südlich (zwischen Weinheim und HD) kommen 2 abfahrten mit engen Spitzkehren.
> Ray


Mit der einen Abfahrt meinst Du bestimmt die Trails, die an der Kunz'schen Mühle enden; wo ist die andere?




Micro767 schrieb:


> Eine Weile später hatte ich mein erstes von 2 Schiebestücken   vor mir, hoch zu einem Turm der bewirtet wird, leider weiß ich nicht mehr wie er heist, irgend was min Mannheim hab ich noch in errinnerung und wo genau er ist aber ich denke es war der von Andreas beschriebene Hirschkopf, da geht der Weg wirklich kerzengerade den Berg hoch.


Das war die Mannheimer Hütte auf dem Eichelberg; dort geht auch ein schöner Downhill runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (15. Juni 2007)

alex75 schrieb:


> Das war die Mannheimer Hütte auf dem Eichelberg; dort geht auch ein schöner Downhill runter...



Genau !  

Und das andere Schiebestück war eine Weile später auf nem Stück das einfach nur wegen Nässe und Waldarbeiten bzw. deren Fahrzeuge nicht mehr fahrbar war.


----------



## 4x4 (15. Juni 2007)

Danke Micro 767 für deinen schönen Bericht.
Ich hab ihn heute erst gelesen.

Manchmal ist es besser vor der Tour noch nicht zu wissen,
was auf einen zukommt.
Wen man dann plötzlich doppelt so viel fährt wie gedacht,
merkt mann das kaum. 
Hauptsache das Futter geht nicht aus.

Ich hab vor am Sa. Nachmittag irgenwo im ODW zu fahren,
Ist jemand von euch dann unterwegs?
Evtl. kann man sich spontan treffen,
30 bis 40 km würden ja auch reichen.


----------



## Micro767 (15. Juni 2007)

Aber bitte doch ! 

Ich bin Morgen in Frankfurt bei der Galaxy und schrei mich heisser  
daher gibts morgen nur ne Flachlandrunde im Ried und Sonntag irgendwas kurzentschlossenes keine Ahnung was und wann, erstmal Ausschlafen.


----------



## gerald_ruis (16. Juni 2007)

Wir sind den Vogesenweg von Darmstadt nach Heidelberg auch am 07.06.2007 gefahren.

GPS Daten, GoogleMAP Karte & Bericht könnt ihr auf unserer Homepage ansehn & ruterladen.


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juni 2007)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:


> Wir sind den Vogesenweg von Darmstadt nach Heidelberg auch am 07.06.2007 gefahren.
> 
> GPS Daten, GoogleMAP Karte & Bericht könnt ihr auf unserer Homepage ansehn & ruterladen.



Klasse Bericht !   Macht Lust drauf den Rest der Strecke der mir fehlt auch noch zu erfahren !


----------



## Blutiger-NOOB (5. Juli 2007)

Hänge mich mal mit drann

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=287726



GREETZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andre1311 (6. Juli 2007)

thof schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, Du willst mit dem MTB fahren. Von Darmstadt bis Heidelberg gibt's den Vogesenweg, ca 90 km und 2200 hm. Geht in DA am Botanischen Garten los und ist durchweg mit einem roten Balken markiert. Bin ihn selbst noch nicht gefahren, steht aber ganz oben auf meiner "Liste"
> http://www.carsten-wasow.de/vogesenweg/
> Kannst ja mal berichten, wie's war. Viel Spaß




hallo zusammen...

der vogesenweg ist so zusagen meine hausstrecke.
fahre ihn immer von weinheim bis heppenheim. bin meist so zwei stunden unterwegs. die strecke hat so ca. 40 km und 700 hm.
ist für zwischendurch, wenn man mal schnell ne tour machen will, recht nett.

 


lg andré


----------



## Andreas (9. Juli 2007)

Was mich mal interessieren würde. Ich gebe zu ich habe mir da als Hesse
noch keine Gedanken gemacht aber auf der Route (Da-Hd) enden die 
Fernwanderwege eben in Baden Württemberg. Gibt es dort jetzt eine 2m
oder 3,50m Regelung und wenn ja wie geht ihr damit um?

Verbotsschilder habe ich bisher noch keine gesehen.


----------



## Andre1311 (9. Juli 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde. Ich gebe zu ich habe mir da als Hesse
> noch keine Gedanken gemacht aber auf der Route (Da-Hd) enden die
> Fernwanderwege eben in Baden Württemberg. Gibt es dort jetzt eine 2m
> oder 3,50m Regelung und wenn ja wie geht ihr damit um?
> ...




Also ich weis im Exotenwald in Weinheim stehen Verbotsschilder, die sehe ich selbst als stehen.


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Juli 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde. Ich gebe zu ich habe mir da als Hesse
> noch keine Gedanken gemacht aber auf der Route (Da-Hd) enden die
> Fernwanderwege eben in Baden Württemberg. Gibt es dort jetzt eine 2m
> oder 3,50m Regelung und wenn ja wie geht ihr damit um?


die verbotsschilder im exotenwald haben seltenheitswert! ausserdem ist der exotenwald ein beliebtes spaziergänger- gebiet, da muss man nicht unbedingt biken, es gibt schönere strecken!
 ja, es gibt seit 10 jahren in bw die 2m- regelung, die ich seit 10 jahren missachte! wenn man  immer nett und rücksichtsvoll wanderen gegenüber ist, gibts auch keine probleme. no panic!


----------



## Andre1311 (9. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> die verbotsschilder im exotenwald haben seltenheitswert! ausserdem ist der exotenwald ein beliebtes spaziergänger- gebiet, da muss man nicht unbedingt biken, es gibt schönere strecken!



@easymtbiker

ich bike auch nicht groß im exotenwald, es ist immer nur der einstieg für ne tour, die ich relativ oft fahre.


----------



## Randel Burton (17. Juni 2008)

Oha, ich hoffe hier sind die Vogesen pro's  
Da hab ich aber auch wieder nen alten Thread ausgegraben *schäm* ^^

Ich hoffe hier jemanden zu finden der die Strecke von Darmstadt ab kennt.
Ich habe gestern versucht es auf die Reihe zu bekommen aber NADA.

Start am Vivarium, Beschilderung ist seeehr gut. Bis es dann ca 600m weiter unter der Bahnschiene (Die unterführung mit dem stylischen Glas oben) durchgeht. Von da an weit und breit keine Spur mehr vom Vogesen-Zeichen.
Bin dann sozusagen Blind nach Gefühl gefahren und erstmal in Nieder-Ramstadt rausgekommen bis ich in Eberstadt einfach richtung Frankenstein gefaren bin.
Dort habe ich dann allerdings nur den Burgenweg (blaues B) angetroffen.
Nunja es wurde dunkel und ich hatte schon 40km aufm Tacho also bin ich vorerst wieder umgekehrt.

Fazit: Wie komme ich von dieser Bahnunterführung auf den richtigen Weg?
Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein. Theoretisch müsst ich doch dann ans Böllenfalltor kommen. Kenne mich in der Ecke leider gar nicht aus und meine Karten schweigen dazu auch. :/

greetz,
RB


----------



## Andreas (17. Juni 2008)

Du darfst nicht unter der Bahnlinie durch fahren. Auch wenn der Weg super genial wird. 

Immer rechts halten und an der TU Driving Range lang:





Der Vogesenweg ist eigentlich sehr gut ausgeschildert, aber an der Stelle wurde wohl gerade gebaut.


----------



## Randel Burton (17. Juni 2008)

Oh mann...und ich dachte mir noch "fährst vielleicht doch mal rechts dran vorbei...ach neee sieht nicht so aus" 

VIELEN VIELEN DANK!

Zumal die Pfeile der Sparkassen Route teilweise unglücklich bei dem Vogesen-Marker geklebt sind.
Also nächstes Wochenende neuer Versuch.

Was hast du da denn für ne Route? Ist das zufällig ein kml welches du mir zukommen lassen könntest?


----------



## Andreas (17. Juni 2008)

Randel Burton schrieb:


> Oh mann...und ich dachte mir noch "fährst vielleicht doch mal rechts dran vorbei...ach neee sieht nicht so aus"
> 
> VIELEN VIELEN DANK!
> 
> ...



Die Sparkassen Route ist der Darmstadt (Lauf)marathon 2008. 

Den Track von Darmstadt bis Heidelberg kann ich Dir als .kml zusenden (wenn Du mir deine email-Adresse schickst), oder Du lädst dir hier den kompletten Vogesenweg:

http://www.carsten-wasow.de/wanderwege/weitwanderwege.htm


----------



## Randel Burton (22. Juni 2008)

So. Danke nochmal für die Seite mit der Route. Zur Sicherheit hab ich sie mal in meinen Edge geladen aber vorher wollt ich es nochmal "so" probieren 
Das war dann heute, wieder ab Vivarium und wieder NADA irgendwo im Wald gelandet.
Dann hab ich mich erinnert das viele die Tour ab der Böllenfalltor Gaststätte starten, bin dahin gedüst und von dort an ist es dann einwandfrei. 

Mei NERVE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horalka (27. März 2020)

Hallo Leute.
 Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich würde sooo gern die Tour auf dem Video fahren, kenne mich in der Gegend aber null aus. Mir würde eigentlich schon reichen wenn ich wüsste wo mann am besten parken soll und dann zum Rotem Thurm zu fahren. Den Rest kriegen wir irgendwie zusammen. Wenn wir auch vielleicht nicht alles finden aber wenigstens der Anfang zu wissen wäre super. Danke Euch voraus ?


----------



## hardtails (27. März 2020)

Horalka schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich würde sooo gern die Tour auf dem Video fahren, kenne mich in der Gegend aber null aus. Mir würde eigentlich schon reichen wenn ich wüsste wo mann am besten parken soll und dann zum Rotem Thurm zu fahren. Den Rest kriegen wir irgendwie zusammen. Wenn wir auch vielleicht nicht alles finden aber wenigstens der Anfang zu wissen wäre super. Danke Euch voraus ?




übergewichtige männer auf mofas? könnte der nürburgring sein.

er sagt es doch im video. ok bei dem ganzen gesabbel und gequicke möchte man nicht wirklich zuhören. aber wers wissen will muss halt leiden


----------



## Horalka (27. März 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> übergewichtige männer auf mofas? könnte der nürburgring sein.
> 
> er sagt es doch im video. ok bei dem ganzen gesabbel und gequicke möchte man nicht wirklich zuhören. aber wers wissen will muss halt leiden


Ja ich weiß ??? ich weiß nur nicht wo man am besten Parken soll.


----------



## Das-Licht (6. April 2020)

Horalka schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß ??? ich weiß nur nicht wo man am besten Parken soll.


...auf dem Parkplatz??!!?



Die gefahrene Strecke - bezüglich der Trails - beträgt ca 33 Kilometer, davon ca. 4Km Trailanteil S1-S3 und weitere ca. 3 Km Singletrails S0-S1. Da gibt es etliche Möglichkeiten zu starten. Ohne Plan wirst Du die Strecken nicht finden. Da es sich um illegale "hidden Trails" handelt, wird Dir hier hoffentlich auch Niemand öffentlich Auskunft geben.


----------



## Horalka (6. April 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...auf dem Parkplatz??!!?
> 
> 
> 
> Die gefahrene Strecke - bezüglich der Trails - beträgt ca 33 Kilometer, davon ca. 4Km Trailanteil S1-S3 und weitere ca. 3 Km Singletrails S0-S1. Da gibt es etliche Möglichkeiten zu starten. Ohne Plan wirst Du die Strecken nicht finden. Da es sich um illegale "hidden Trails" handelt, wird Dir hier hoffentlich auch Niemand öffentlich Auskunft geben.


Hi. Ich habe auch nicht nach Trails gefragt sondern von wo man am besten losfährt, parkt. Haben alle gefunden. Den von dem Turm, den Steinbruch Trail und den am Kreuzberg. Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe ?


----------



## Horalka (6. April 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...auf dem Parkplatz??!!?
> 
> 
> 
> Die gefahrene Strecke - bezüglich der Trails - beträgt ca 33 Kilometer, davon ca. 4Km Trailanteil S1-S3 und weitere ca. 3 Km Singletrails S0-S1. Da gibt es etliche Möglichkeiten zu starten. Ohne Plan wirst Du die Strecken nicht finden. Da es sich um illegale "hidden Trails" handelt, wird Dir hier hoffentlich auch Niemand öffentlich Auskunft geben.


Ja wegen Parkplatz da ich es von mir fast 90km hab.


----------



## Das-Licht (6. April 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Niemand öffentlich Auskunft geben.



...sollte eigentlich der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl für eine PM sein... 




Horalka schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe


----------



## Horalka (6. April 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...sollte eigentlich der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl für eine PM sein...


? Habens trotzdem gefunden aber Dankeschön. Jetzt weiß ich ja wie es gemeint war ?. Jetzt kommt Königstuhl dran. Wieder en Video gefunden. Freue mich schon drauf. Hoffe nur dass es nicht so trocken ist wie an dem Steinbruch. Des war schon kriminell ? Grüßle


----------

